# When does your iPhone ship?



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I am curious as to what Rogers is stating for delivery times for people how have ordered online or by phone. I ordered a 16GB model on July 11 at ~12PM Pacific, and they said it would take 3 to 5 business days.

I called later that day to confirm a few things with the order. They also mentioned that it had not shipped yet, and probably not until Monday with an arrival by Wednesday or Thursday. Is this an accurate estimate, or are they just rogering me around?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

They told me 5-10 business days yesterday. I did my order over the phone so I presume I've got no way of tracking the order's progress.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered mine on the 11th at around 2 PM and they told me it was 3-5 business days. Now it won't ship on Saturday or Sunday so I am assuming it would (if everything is in place) ship out today (Monday) adn probably arrive sometime on or before Friday. I would not be suprised if it would not come until next week.

Remember that UPS and shipping departments do not (usually) ship on weekends.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

I ordered Friday at 1:00 PM. I was told 3-5 business days but because I am in Toronto they said it would likely be 3 days. I have ordered a phone once before through Rogers and received within 48 hours. As an aside, I ordered the Iphone Value pack with the VVM and call display and got a message activating my voicemail on my blackberry. Anyways, long story short, I cannot access my voicemail anymore. I think they switched me to VVM before my Iphone even arrives. Ohwell.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

petero1818 said:


> I ordered Friday at 1:00 PM. I was told 3-5 business days but because I am in Toronto they said it would likely be 3 days. I have ordered a phone once before through Rogers and received within 48 hours. As an aside, I ordered the Iphone Value pack with the VVM and call display and got a message activating my voicemail on my blackberry. Anyways, long story short, I cannot access my voicemail anymore. I think they switched me to VVM before my Iphone even arrives. Ohwell.


What I hate is that they use UPS. Why don't they use good old Canada Post. The problem is that because I am not home during business hours they leave a note on the door, then you have to call UPS to tell them that missed the delivery and will pick up the package, which can only be done the next day. Then if you live in Toronto or GTA you have to driv eto Keele and Steeles pick up centre. Try getting there during rush hour.


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

They also told me 3-5 business days via UPS.

And he also said, "Don't worry about stock. We've got about 50,000 of these on hand."

Hopefully UPS will be fine leaving the package with the concierge in my building, I'd hate to go pick it up.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Word on the street is that you can track your shipment off the UPS website, by going to Track a shipment then Track by Reference. Then you enter your cell number as the reference number, and setup the ship dates accordingly.

OT: Did everyone have to setup their plan before they said they'd send their iPhone out? I ordered by phone on Saturday and the guy had to copy a form, and said the phone is being sent out by COD via UPS. I never had to set up a plan.. should I be calling them to make sure this is proper?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> OT: Did everyone have to setup their plan before they said they'd send their iPhone out?


I did, which made sense. All I did was add the $30/6gb to my existing plan. She explained it was better to add it now instead of adding when I got the phone then having to call in again, which made sense so that I could use it right away.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Word on the street is that you can track your shipment off the UPS website, by going to Track a shipment then Track by Reference. Then you enter your cell number as the reference number, and setup the ship dates accordingly.


I did it and it is on its way. Whoo HOooo.  

It is in Mount Hope right now. Which is in Hamilton. So I would assume it is going nwo to their sorting plant in Toronto today, then delivered tomorrow (which I will miss :-( )

UPS: Tracking Information


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Some courier companies are fine if you leave a note stuck to your door authorizing them to leave the parcel in a certain location (between screen door and front door, if you're in a house), or in a mailbox etc. You need to have a secure place to put it that will *hopefully* be okay until you get home, but they are usually good with a note with your signature on it. If you feel secure, try that.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tb74 said:


> Some courier companies are fine if you leave a note stuck to your door authorizing them to leave the parcel in a certain location (between screen door and front door, if you're in a house), or in a mailbox etc. You need to have a secure place to put it that will *hopefully* be okay until you get home, but they are usually good with a note with your signature on it. If you feel secure, try that.


I would never do that, especially not with iPhone.

I am wondering if I can call them and ask if I can pick it up instead of them trying to deliver it.


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I would never do that, especially not with iPhone.


Can't blame you. Can you redirect it to your workplace? I often have things shipped right to my office if I'm particularly anxious.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tb74 said:


> Can't blame you. Can you redirect it to your workplace? I often have things shipped right to my office if I'm particularly anxious.


I asked when ordering if I could have it shipped to my work and she said no. I am always concerned about trying to change the normal process of things because I do not want them to screw up anything and have something like the package getting lost. So I am hesitant in calling UPS (I think they are the worst couriers) don't want to them to fubar anything with this package.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Joker, so I would imagine they're not sending yours COD? I originally thought they would just bill my account.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Joker, so I would imagine they're not sending yours COD? I originally thought they would just bill my account.


I am sure they are billing my account, that's how they have done it in the past.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I placed my order by phone about 3PM on Friday and about 5 minutes ago UPS just dropped off my 16GB iPhone.

For once Rogers does something right! And quick!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> I placed my order by phone about 3PM on Friday and about 5 minutes ago UPS just dropped off my 16GB iPhone.
> 
> For once Rogers does something right! And quick!


Where do you live?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Guess that would help if I listed it huh... I'm in London.


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Word on the street is that you can track your shipment off the UPS website, by going to Track a shipment then Track by Reference. Then you enter your cell number as the reference number, and setup the ship dates accordingly.


For those who tracked successfully, did you use your 10 digit number for the reference with or without dashes? My tracking isn't showing up yet (but order was not placed until Saturday morning).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tb74 said:


> For those who tracked successfully, did you use your 10 digit number for the reference with or without dashes? My tracking isn't showing up yet (but order was not placed until Saturday morning).


without dashes so example 1235556789 (123-555-6789)


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Flipstar said:


> Did everyone have to setup their plan before they said they'd send their iPhone out? I ordered by phone on Saturday and the guy had to copy a form, and said the phone is being sent out by COD via UPS. I never had to set up a plan.. should I be calling them to make sure this is proper?


I renegotiated my entire cell plan before they even sent it. I was due for a hardware upgrade after using the same phone for 35 months. Once they send it, probably less interest by Rogers to give extra minutes discounts. This is why I'm glad I ordered by phone, rather than deal with the Rogers rep with 100 other eager customers behind me in line waiting for an iPhone.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> I would never do that, especially not with iPhone.
> 
> I am wondering if I can call them and ask if I can pick it up instead of them trying to deliver it.


Usually with these deliveries from major companies for valuable items, they need to make a delivery attempt and may not allow redirects at first.

I'm in the same case, and will need to drive across the city to get the parcel, unless someone is here or I'm ok for a redirect after + more days delivery time.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

tb74 said:


> For those who tracked successfully, did you use your 10 digit number for the reference with or without dashes? My tracking isn't showing up yet (but order was not placed until Saturday morning).


Don't sweat it, I ordered on Saturday as well from Fido.. still nothing up.


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

Anything ordered after, oh, let's say 5:00pm on Friday will not show up until later tonight, once UPS picks up and scans the items and has a chance to update the database. It's frustrating I know, but that is how it works...UPS is pretty good at updating their tracking.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

You will need a proper UPS tracking code, and phone number does not work. I just called Rogers to get tracking number (and add on the new VVM value bundle for $15), and they informed me it shipped yesterday after ordering in early afternoon Friday.

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped To: VANCOUVER, BC, CA 
Shipped/Billed On: 13/07/2008 
Service: UPS SAVER 
Special Instructions: SIGNATURE REQUIRED
Weight: 1.20 Lbs

The rep told me that people have been getting their deliveries well within the 3 to 5 business days, so I should be here in the next day or so. I will not be here, so will need to pick it up at a UPS depot.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I can confirm that using your mobile phone # does work for tracking. Make sure that you select "Track by Reference" and enter your phone # as the Reference.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

zlinger said:


> You will need a proper UPS tracking code, and phone number does not work. I just called Rogers to get tracking number (and add on the new VVM value bundle for $15), and they informed me it shipped yesterday after ordering in early afternoon Friday.
> 
> Type: Package
> Status: Billing Information Received
> ...


Maybe you're entering your phone number in the wrong area. It does work.. Joker even said his is working, and if you check other boards its working for other people too.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Flipstar said:


> Maybe you're entering your phone number in the wrong area. It does work.. Joker even said his is working, and if you check other boards its working for other people too.


Cool, I will try it this evening, maybe because it is not quite in UPS's system.

Another update also, after speaking with UPS just now. 

The rep indicated it will be shipped out today for a delivery of tomorrow by noon (DON MILLS to VANCOUVER overnight shipping).

I will not be here, but depending on the return back to the depot for the driver, the same day pickup is possible, or first thing the next morning.

So this is good news to all of us who ordered by phone, and it won't be long now. It feels like Christmas all over again in July.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

*It's here*

Ordered Friday and arrived Monday... that beats standing in line, if you ask me.


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

*bummed out*

I ordered it on Friday (just past) and the Rogers dude told me "because it's Friday and before 4pm you will get it in two business days" to which I inquired "oh so I should get it Tuesday?" and the then told me "no, you'll get it on Monday".

So today I am talking the day off work. I called for my UPS tracking code and shazam there's my order, alas, the UPS info informs me that the package info has no real information so I call up Rogers and they tell me that it will take 3-5 business days.

All I can say is WTF?!?! Why do they do this and what can I do about this? Damn Rogers.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

btard said:


> I ordered it on Friday (just past) and the Rogers dude told me "because it's Friday and before 4pm you will get it in two business days" to which I inquired "oh so I should get it Tuesday?" and the then told me "no, you'll get it on Monday".
> 
> So today I am talking the day off work. I called for my UPS tracking code and shazam there's my order, alas, the UPS info informs me that the package info has no real information so I call up Rogers and they tell me that it will take 3-5 business days.
> 
> All I can say is WTF?!?! Why do they do this and what can I do about this? Damn Rogers.


Wait for your package.


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

lol. good advice. i will chalk this up as "yet another time that rogers screwed me over with misinformation".

i was thinking more of the type of response like "call customer service or someone like that and file a complaint". if i dont wait for a package i have to travel quite a distance to pick up at a UPS depot. the incovenience is amazing, you'd be surprised.

where i didn't expect any sympathy, i also didn't expect such a needlessly dry response. stupid me for asking for help on the internet.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

The phone # does work as a tracking code

Toronto,
ON, CA 07/14/2008 7:00 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 
07/14/2008 6:18 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
MOUNT HOPE,
ON, CA 07/14/2008 5:40 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
07/14/2008 4:50 A.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
CA 07/13/2008 11:27 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

Should be here any moment now


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

go_habs said:


> The phone # does work as a tracking code
> 
> Toronto,
> ON, CA 07/14/2008 7:00 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
> ...


Mine did:

Reference Number(s): 604562XXXX, 239XXXX, CSM


PS. OT. Go Habs GO! Georges the rock, woot! Fighting time at the Bell! About time we got someone better than Tom Kosto-mother f$&king-poulos to drop the gloves.


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I asked when ordering if I could have it shipped to my work and she said no. I am always concerned about trying to change the normal process of things because I do not want them to screw up anything and have something like the package getting lost. So I am hesitant in calling UPS (I think they are the worst couriers) don't want to them to fubar anything with this package.


You can actually have it shipped you your workplace, however, first you need to let UPS attempt a delivery to your home and then call them up and ask for a redelivery attempt to me made to your workplace. You also have to be there to sign for it. HTH.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Habs. Looks like you are in luck today since you are closer to Rogersland, Ontario. 

Mine is probably sitting in the UPS cargo bay at Pearson waiting to make its final journey to the West Coast.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

btard said:


> lol. good advice. i will chalk this up as "yet another time that rogers screwed me over with misinformation".
> 
> i was thinking more of the type of response like "call customer service or someone like that and file a complaint". if i dont wait for a package i have to travel quite a distance to pick up at a UPS depot. the incovenience is amazing, you'd be surprised.
> 
> where i didn't expect any sympathy, i also didn't expect such a needlessly dry response. stupid me for asking for help on the internet.


I just got mine. I mean it was delivered but I was not there, so I called so that I can pick it up tomorrow. 

I have to say that was fast, for a product that i was waiting in line 4 hours for. This was the way to go from the start.


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone in Toronto received a unit via UPS? I called Rogers and they have no tracking number on file, and were pretty certain I would receive it today since it had already been added to my account. Does anyone know if there is another delivery method employed for the city of Toronto?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Still waiting  i wonder what time ups stops delivering?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tb74 said:


> Has anyone in Toronto received a unit via UPS? I called Rogers and they have no tracking number on file, and were pretty certain I would receive it today since it had already been added to my account. Does anyone know if there is another delivery method employed for the city of Toronto?


Read the start of this thread... You see it..


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

go_habs said:


> Still waiting  i wonder what time ups stops delivering?


I think for residence it is 6 or 7 PM, business it is 5 PM


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Sweet thx


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

go_habs said:


> Sweet thx


If it is not there today, it most likely be there tomorrow.


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> If it is not there today, it most likely be there tomorrow.


I am still bummed that those assholes told me it would arrive today. I stayed at home to work and wait for it. Tomorrow it will most likely come to my address and i will not be here. I will come home around 6pm, call UPS the NEXT day bc they wont be able to do **** about it after 6pm and then the NEXT day I can get me fone.

Totally wait time bc Rogers lied to me/misinformed me (same thing) = 3 days extra.

- get delivery attempt notice Tuesday
- call Wednesday morning
- get unit on Thursday. 

assuming UPS deliver it tomorrow, otherwise add another day, or another. ****.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

btard said:


> I am still bummed that those assholes told me it would arrive today. I stayed at home to work and wait for it. Tomorrow it will most likely come to my address and i will not be here. I will come home around 6pm, call UPS the NEXT day bc they wont be able to do **** about it after 6pm and then the NEXT day I can get me fone.
> 
> Totally wait time bc Rogers lied to me/misinformed me (same thing) = 3 days extra.
> 
> ...


How far away do you live away from the local delivery hub? Call them when you get home from work and see if you can pick it up directly from the hub before they close up for the night. Not quite sure if they do that here, but when I worked in the States they would do it all the time.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> How far away do you live away from the local delivery hub? Call them when you get home from work and see if you can pick it up directly from the hub before they close up for the night. Not quite sure if they do that here, but when I worked in the States they would do it all the time.


I jsut tried that, that is why I hate UPS. Why can they not use Canada Post.


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> How far away do you live away from the local delivery hub? Call them when you get home from work and see if you can pick it up directly from the hub before they close up for the night. Not quite sure if they do that here, but when I worked in the States they would do it all the time.


I will try to leave work early to make it there before 6pm but the likelihood is not very likely. I burned my opportunity actually trusting Robbers when they told me it would be today so I stayed home lol.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

btard said:


> I am still bummed that those assholes told me it would arrive today. I stayed at home to work and wait for it. Tomorrow it will most likely come to my address and i will not be here. I will come home around 6pm, call UPS the NEXT day bc they wont be able to do **** about it after 6pm and then the NEXT day I can get me fone.
> 
> Totally wait time bc Rogers lied to me/misinformed me (same thing) = 3 days extra.
> 
> ...



I feel for you. For the blame is on UPS. The problem is that you can not go pick up the parcel until the next day, which is stupid.


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I feel for you. For the blame is on UPS. The problem is that you can not go pick up the parcel until the next day, which is stupid.


i wish it was a ****ty product that i didnt care about.

i actually blame rogers for the lack of education within their company. they dont know how to use memos etc to let customer service know what's going on? what are we (over)paying them for?

i never get mad at CSR's it's usually not their fault


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

btard said:


> i wish it was a ****ty product that i didnt care about.
> 
> i actually blame rogers for the lack of education within their company. they dont know how to use memos etc to let customer service know what's going on? what are we (over)paying them for?
> 
> i never get mad at CSR's it's usually not their fault


I think in this case it was his fault, he told you what you wanted to hear. My CSR told me 3-5 bus. days and that's it, no promises on what day. That is what they are supposed to tell you.


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

The reason you can't go pick it up is because as of right now, the truck that your iphone is on is still either on the road making end of day pickup/delivery or is on its way back to the UPS hub. It will then get rerouted to the local pickup depot(they may not be the same place) for pick up tomorrow.

If you indeed wanted it this am, you should have asked for next day 9:00 am delivery, and paid the extra. That is the only way they can guarantee when it will get there.

Sorry it isn't what you wanted to hear, but that is how 99% of the time shipping works with a courier company.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

They said 3 to 5 business days for me, and when I called UPS, they indicated delivery by noon tomorrow.

The rep said to keep an eye on the tracking status, and call back when status is updated. Once the driver returns back to the depot in the afternoon, and if enough time, I can pick it up before closing.

UPS and Purolator are about the worst couriers you can use. I guess a perfect fit for Rogers.


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

zlinger said:


> UPS and Purolator are about the worst couriers you can use. I guess a perfect fit for Rogers.


OT: Oh, I disagree there. Greyhound takes that prize. They have NO tracking system whatsoever, and you have to go pick up your parcel at their depot with NO attempt made to deliver to your house!


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Yayyyyyyy mines in  im in love


----------



## vacos (May 6, 2008)

*Anyone else order from Fido?*



Flipstar said:


> Don't sweat it, I ordered on Saturday as well from Fido.. still nothing up.


I ordered mine at 1:30 MTN time on launch day. The rep told me that their systems were backed up and so he'd follow up with me by the end of the day to confirm the delivery date (initially estimated to be July 18). He said there was a chance that I "might" have fallen on the other side of their order cut off that would mean I wouldn't get the phone for another *month*. But he said he thought that I'm probably OK and would get it in 5 days.

He called back at 3:55 MTN time on Friday and said he still couldn't confirm anything, but took my email address and gave me his extension number to follow up this morning.

I haven't heard from him. It tried calling, sat on hold for 2 hours (luckily I had hands free, so it didn't slow me down at all) and still didn't get through to anyone. The other number he gave me to contact him this morning had an automated message from Fido stating they couldn't process my request/phone call and to please try again later. This afternoon, the same number just keeps ringing with no message now.

I know they're busy. I'm just hoping for a status update or a tracking number.

*Has anyone else had better luck with ordering by phone through Fido?* If so, what time did your order get processed at?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

go_habs said:


> Yayyyyyyy mines in  im in love


See, have faith. I will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I almost freaked on the UPS rep when I called them to confirm the depot location for tomorrows delivery, and they said it will be here in one week from now! They misread the shipping service as ground, when in fact it is by 3 to 5 days by air. It better be here by tomorrow.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mine arrived by lunch today via UPS. How is that for speed. Activation went smoothly.


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

Flipstar said:


> Don't sweat it, I ordered on Saturday as well from Fido.. still nothing up.


I ordered mine on friday from Fido and the carrier would be Canada Post. Just checked with CP but nothing came up yet.


----------



## matthill (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone in Ottawa has recieved their iphone who ordered it on the phone. I just ordered it yesterday and the rep said 5-10 business days, just wondering if anyone in ottawa has received theirs yet?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Ordered sunday morning over the phone - still nothing showing up in the UPS system ... was told 5-10 days though. Patience....


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ordered mine on Saturday, and according to the UPS site, it was just delivered today. 

BTW, the status on the online tracking said DEPARTURE SCAN since early this morning, it was never updated to "Our for delivery" or anything of that sort. 

Also, since I was going to be at work today and would miss the delivery attempt, I stuck a post-it note on my door saying I authorized them to leave it with the concierge in my building, signed and dated -- which is exactly what they did. Otherwise (so UPS told me this AM), they would have left a note today, which I could have left said instructions for their 2nd delivery attempt. Just saved myself one day of waiting!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

i think 16gb's are likely to take longer than 8gb's... so it seems anyway.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Well to update everyone on my situation for anyone that cares, it turns out The Fido CSR I had on Saturday did not set me up properly. 

Like I mentioned earlier in the thread, the CSR just copied a form and said it was coming COD through UPS. He then told me I would setup my plan when I get the phone. That was that. 

Today I called to see if I could get a tracking number. It turns out my phone wouldn't even be sent because I was not setup for it. I was on Pay As You Go, and apparently I needed my account migrated along with a credit check. 

Long story short, Fido CSR on Saturday sucked and had no idea what he was doing, and today I can actually be waiting for an iPhone to arrive. According to the CSR, it could take up to August 1st until the iPhone is delivered according to their computers.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

It seems that demand is increasing, so probably shortages. I ordered on Friday afternoon, and a delivery attempt was made Tuesday at 9:30AM, and I picked it up at the depot before closing. Not too bad.

It was activated with no issues, and the same with visual voicemail. This is amazing technology, and Apple has a breakthrough product on their hands.

It was a long few days waiting, but it's now over. All I can say for those of you still waiting for delivery if too forget about it for now, and enjoy the summer weather. You will have it sooner then you know it!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

still nothing for me in the UPS system after ordering sunday morning - if using cell numbers for reference works (and i see it does). firmly believe it's the difference between ordering an 8 or 16GB that is causing the delay. oh well i'll be happier with the larger capacity in the long run!


----------



## can.rules (Jul 12, 2008)

*It works*

I ordered mine (16G black) on early saturday afternoon and it just showed up on the UPS website this morning. It says it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow (which is a shame, since it seems to be sitting less than 10km away from my home  ).


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i ordered mine friday afternoon...ups guy showed up monday afternoon! i was told to expect it wednesday/thursday, so i was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

I called and ordered my 8gb at around 7pm on Monday and they told me 3 to 5 business days. I tried using the track by reference just now but it says it cannot locate shipment details for my reference. Does this mean that they still didnt ship it yet?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Kazo0 said:


> I called and ordered my 8gb at around 7pm on Monday and they told me 3 to 5 business days. I tried using the track by reference just now but it says it cannot locate shipment details for my reference. Does this mean that they still didnt ship it yet?



I'm guessing because I am getting the same response from UPS's site that yes, it didn't ship yet.


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

That's crazy, how did they not ship it yet!?

eff you rogers


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

I took the plunge and ordered one Sunday on the phone. Took a couple of days, but my info, using my phone number as reference, shows it is out for delivery today.

It took a bit for the info to show up on UPS's site though, shippped on Monday and no info showed up until this morning.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Kazo0 said:


> That's crazy, how did they not ship it yet!?
> 
> eff you rogers


as annoying as Rogers can be and are, i think that's a little unfair. I am sure they suggested a window of possibly up to 10 days for delivery to you. I'd like to see mine sooner obviously, and have some hope that I might, but they suggested 5-10 business days to me. That's two weeks. I can't grumble until that window has closed. 

As frustrating as it might be to read others have received theirs (all people who ordered earlier than you, no doubt), it's not Rogers fault that you're short on patience!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

rodneyjb said:


> I took the plunge and ordered one Sunday on the phone. Took a couple of days, but my info, using my phone number as reference, shows it is out for delivery today..


What model did you order? What time on Sunday did you call?


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

Bobby, I ordered the 8gb model, and it was around 1:00 in the afternoon when I ordered.

Was told 3-5 business days for shipping, so it falls within their range using a Monday ship date.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

rodneyjb said:


> Bobby, I ordered the 8gb model, and it was around 1:00 in the afternoon when I ordered.


Yeah a work colleague called Monday afternoon, and was told that the window for 16gbs was much wider than the 8gb - to the point that they actually didn't have any 16gb models to ship. Hence my delay, surely - considering I ordered mine before you on Sunday


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

tried to order one today and I couldn't do it on a hardware upgrade, they DON'T have any in stock.

I asked can I order one anyway and when it comes in it will ship, they said they cannot even do that, when their stock is gone they dont have the option to even place an order.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I ordered on the phone yesterday and still don't even have an email confirmation of my order yet. I called them last night and they said that my email confirmation would take 2 days and it would take that long for my order to get input into the system. That sucks.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> I ordered on the phone yesterday and still don't even have an email confirmation of my order yet. I called them last night and they said that my email confirmation would take 2 days and it would take that long for my order to get input into the system. That sucks.


No-one ever mentioned an email confirmation to me. Haven't received one obviously.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> tried to order one today and I couldn't do it on a hardware upgrade, they DON'T have any in stock.
> 
> I asked can I order one anyway and when it comes in it will ship, they said they cannot even do that, when their stock is gone they dont have the option to even place an order.


So it's good to know that whoever managed to order one seems to have definite stock allocated to them, whether it be stock that's en route to Rogers themselves or otherwise.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I just noted that the 6GB plan has been added to my existing phone account, even though I don't have my iPhone yet (obviously).

I've never had mobile data before. Does this mean I can now use it on my existing phone? It only does EDGE but whatever...


----------



## iwantiphone (Jul 14, 2008)

*I ordered one on Tues afternoon*

16gb black from fido.

i was told it would take 3 weeks?! They told me they were out of stock and an order was put in. 

My current contract expires next month so I had to renew a contract but apparently the 15-day grace/return period started yesterday (as opposed to the end of my current contract).

My previous retention credits were removed  ...i was planning on possibly calling within the 15 days and tell them I want to cancel my contract unless they give me a better deal...i'm thinking i have more bargaining power with a used iphone....but can't exactly do that if i havent even received it yet!

What do you guys think?


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

btard said:


> I ordered it on Friday (just past) and the Rogers dude told me "because it's Friday and before 4pm you will get it in two business days" to which I inquired "oh so I should get it Tuesday?" and the then told me "no, you'll get it on Monday".
> 
> So today I am talking the day off work. I called for my UPS tracking code and shazam there's my order, alas, the UPS info informs me that the package info has no real information so I call up Rogers and they tell me that it will take 3-5 business days.
> 
> All I can say is WTF?!?! Why do they do this and what can I do about this? Damn Rogers.


After all the drama I actually did get it today. I have it right now. Woot beejacon beejacon beejacon beejacon beejacon


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

I called Rogers and asked my 8GB was shipped yet and they told me that the order was processed today and that it should be shipped soon and that it would take 5-10 business days (instead of 3-5 that I was told when I ordered it.) But just before that my dad called them since he is the authorized user on the account and they told him that it was shipped today and that it will be around 3 business days..So now I'm confused and I still don't see tracking info online .


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Kazo0 said:


> I called Rogers and asked my 8GB was shipped yet and they told me that the order was processed today and that it should be shipped soon and that it would take 5-10 business days (instead of 3-5 that I was told when I ordered it.) But just before that my dad called them since he is the authorized user on the account and they told him that it was shipped today and that it will be around 3 business days..So now I'm confused and I still don't see tracking info online .


Wow, your dad called, and then you called right after? Have some patience.


----------



## btard (Jul 14, 2008)

Kazo0 said:


> ..So now I'm confused and I still don't see tracking info online .


Check it an hour or so later. It may take a while for the UPS tracking number to appear online.

Welcome to the flock. Many of us are sheep with Rogers and they are not very good shepherds.


----------



## arksiel (Jul 16, 2008)

I just received my iPhone about 10 minutes ago. I ordered it over the phone on Saturday after the release. But now that I have my iPhone, I see they charged me 349. for it, instead of the 299 3 year new activation price..... do I call them and get them to fix that, and is this going to be a huge headache? I've never been with Rogers before, I switched from Telus.

I just got back from the dentist, and I sound like a toddler since my mouth is fully frozen, so I can't call them right now. Does this mean I can't crack open the packaging? It's sitting beside me and it's just TAUNTING me. Sigh!

For those waiting for deliveries, my UPS tracking number did not become viewable on the site until yesterday, but when it did become viewable, the tracking info indicated that my phone left the east coast on Monday, a full day before I could view online tracking. Hope that info helps anyone that is currently waiting 

Cyn


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

If your voice plan is below $31 then you don't get the $50 rebate so it would come out to $349


----------



## can.rules (Jul 12, 2008)

If your plan (voice only) is > 30$, they usually would give you a 50$ credit on your account. They should've said that when you signed up, though. While the safest thing to do is wait, I think it should be ok to open it and play with it a bit since you should be able to return anyway under their "satisfaction guarantee". Just don't spend a lot of time on 3G or calls until you straighten things out.


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Wow, your dad called, and then you called right after? Have some patience.


lol no no, I called Rogers just to see if it was shipped and my dad texted me a few minutes later saying he called also from work, I didn't know he was going to. I should get it next week, so happy!


----------



## arksiel (Jul 16, 2008)

can.rules said:


> If your plan (voice only) is > 30$, they usually would give you a 50$ credit on your account. They should've said that when you signed up, though. While the safest thing to do is wait, I think it should be ok to open it and play with it a bit since you should be able to return anyway under their "satisfaction guarantee". Just don't spend a lot of time on 3G or calls until you straighten things out.


Thanks, I didn't know this - good info!  The guy that did my activation was pretty flustered, he was having a REALLY bad day, I guess he forgot to tell me that. Actually, he was practically in tears for the first part of the call. I've worked in a call center before so I spent the call joking and making him feel better... but I should probably make sure that he got all of the other details right too, just to be safe, before I finalize porting my number over. 

Cyn


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

The credit may show up on your next/first bill as well...that is what will happen with mine.


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

Woot!!!! Mine got here about an hour ago...UPS must be working overtime.

Very cool device, took about 2 seconds to activate. All works well...downloaded 2 apps already...the facebok app and the lightsaber app.

very nice indeed


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

haha the lightsabre.. :lmao: 

so im still waiting for mine, even though i only ordered yesterday. but i think i have the right to be impatient as the one i have right now is broken and almost useless. Im getting a swap by the way. 

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## relyk (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fido vs Rogers orders*

I see a bunch of Rogers folks that put their orders in on Saturday already have their iPhones while at least one Fido customer was told three weeks.

The first FIDO CSR on Friday told me it'd arrive on Tuesday but I should call back on Monday to get the tracking information. 

The Monday one said that they were out of stock and I wouldn't get one until Aug 1st. Also, the number I had been provided for the new line was not associated with the account at all. They said the ordering form and the inventory numbers are different systems so they couldn't have let me know on Friday they had sold out an hour before I called.

Tuesday I called (due to the Rogers press release of more shipments) and was told that my order they received on Monday (which should have been Friday) would ship out that day.

Wednesday comes in and I'm told it's shipped but they don't store tracking numbers so I should call UPS and give them the new phone number (new customer for fido - my wife). UPS (called them) says they haven't received anything at all.

So, question is, are other folks in the same boat? Any Fido folks getting their phones that ordered after 3pm EDT Friday? Are the Rogers & Fido stock one and the same?

I know patience is a virtue but I just have an uneasy feeling about getting lost in the system when different CSR's are reading different things on my file. I would hope their computer system isn't like reading tea leaves.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

I just logged on to the UPS site and see that the order was shipped out today. I am in Van so I should expect it tomorrow.

I initially ordered it on Friday around 730 PST but I discovered on Monday that my order was not even placed when I called in to check supping status. After arguing and complaining for an hour, I was promised that a phone would be shipped to me Tue/Wed at the latest.

It is showing UPS Saver. I would assume AIR service and that I should get it tomorrow. I have an appointment in BBY at 130PM so I hope they come around in the morning.

BTW what time does UPS come by anyway? I live DT Van. Anyone in my area had their phones delivered in the morning?

Thanks


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmm now I am getting kinda worried, considering i'm not seeing any action on the UPS site...

The one thing I am holding on to is that the data plan has been added to my account already. 

But really, if by noon tomorrow I'm not seeing any action on the UPS site, I'm calling for a tracking number (ie, investigating - i realise my cell number is good enough)


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Fido the dog is really trailing behind with deliveries?


----------



## arksiel (Jul 16, 2008)

crackintosh said:


> I just logged on to the UPS site and see that the order was shipped out today. I am in Van so I should expect it tomorrow.
> 
> I initially ordered it on Friday around 730 PST but I discovered on Monday that my order was not even placed when I called in to check supping status. After arguing and complaining for an hour, I was promised that a phone would be shipped to me Tue/Wed at the latest.
> 
> ...


I live in New West, but my iPhone was delivered from the East Coast. But it was delivered today at 11:40 am if that helps


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

crackintosh said:


> I just logged on to the UPS site and see that the order was shipped out today. I am in Van so I should expect it tomorrow.
> 
> I initially ordered it on Friday around 730 PST but I discovered on Monday that my order was not even placed when I called in to check supping status. After arguing and complaining for an hour, I was promised that a phone would be shipped to me Tue/Wed at the latest.
> 
> ...


Can someone explain how you are able to track their package on UPS using the phone number as a reference? I called Rogers and that can't provide me with a tracking number, although my order has been processed. I called UPS and gave them my phone number, but they could do nothing.

The best Rogers could tell me was "if you don't have it in 10 (yes TEN) business days I should call them back"


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

I ordered White 16 Gig on saturday night (around 8pm). Haven't received any confirm, nothing is on the UPS site, i called rogers shipping status line they said they have no tracking and to check back tomorrow. Should I be worried? i'm hearing a lot of people who ordered saturday have already received their phones, mine is showing nothing on UPS or roger damn customer service.


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

relyk said:


> So, question is, are other folks in the same boat? Any Fido folks getting their phones that ordered after 3pm EDT Friday? Are the Rogers & Fido stock one and the same?


I ordered around 3:30pm on Friday. The first rep told me it would be Canada post for delivering. I have been checking regularly on both Canada Post and UPS but nothing came up. I gave Fido a called today (Wed) and rep said my iPhone has been shipped and I have to call UPS and use phone number as the reference. Did what they said but NOTHING. Both reps said if order on Friday, it will get to me on Friday by the latest. I am getting doubt about it now.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

crackintosh said:


> I just logged on to the UPS site and see that the order was shipped out today. I am in Van so I should expect it tomorrow.
> 
> I initially ordered it on Friday around 730 PST but I discovered on Monday that my order was not even placed when I called in to check supping status. After arguing and complaining for an hour, I was promised that a phone would be shipped to me Tue/Wed at the latest.
> 
> ...


BTW

I ordered mine from Rogers and had to use a UPS tracking number eg 1Z .....
My phone number does not work as a reference number.


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

crackintosh said:


> I ordered mine from Rogers and had to use a UPS tracking number eg 1Z .....
> My phone number does not work as a reference number.


Where did you get the tracking number from.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ordered White 16 gig saturday night at around 8PM. Checked UPS track by reference, nothing was there. Called rogers status phone line and they said it they don't have a tracking number yet so it hasn't shipped yet, they said call back tomorrow. I'm read many people who had ordered on saturday have already received it. Should i be worried? I live in Thornhill, Ontario.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

I placed an order on Rogers' website on Wednesday (July 16th) before 3:00pm and was told that I will get it in 2~3 business days. I haven't received any shipping notification email as of now.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

kh4nh said:


> Where did you get the tracking number from.


If you ordered it through Rogers' website, you should receive a shipping notification email when they shipped out the phone.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

kh4nh said:


> Where did you get the tracking number from.


I called Rogers shipping dept 1800.704.2474

It looks like my phone number works as a reference number now. I guess there was a delay.

I can't wait!


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
WINNIPEG,
MB, CA 07/17/2008 2:26 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 


It's getting closer .....


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

crackintosh said:


> I called Rogers shipping dept 1800.704.2474
> 
> It looks like my phone number works as a reference number now. I guess there was a delay.
> 
> I can't wait!


there's an auto message on there now saying to hang up if it's been less than 10 business days since you ordered your iphone. hasn't it been less than 10 business days since it launched??  

anyway, i am a bit miffed cos my work colleague ordered his (8gb tho) on monday lunch, and it's in UPS now, and my 16gb ordered on sunday morning isn't...


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

My shipping info went up last night, it's in Lachine right now. Should be here soon


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

finally i feel like im making some progress with rogers. after everything i have been through its up on ups now. 

Type: Package 
Status: 
In Transit - On Time
Your shipment is moving within the UPS network and should be delivered on the Scheduled Delivery Date. A shipment can remain in this status until it is delivered. Other than time-definite deliveries, shipments are generally delivered anytime between the hours of 9 a.m. and 7 p.m. to residences, and by close of business for commercial addresses. UPS cannot schedule a specific delivery time within that window.


What should I do if I'm expecting a delivery?
This is the most up-to-date information about the status of your shipment. For residential deliveries that require a signature, you can leave instructions for the driver if no one will be home. For example, you can ask that it be delivered to a neighbor who will be home. Shipments that don't require a signature can be left in a safe place at the driver's discretion.

In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 17/07/2008 
Shipped To: BRAMPTON, ON, CA 
Shipped/Billed On: 16/07/2008 
Service: STANDARD 
Special Instructions: SIGNATURE REQUIRED
Weight: 1.40 Lbs 

To view additional tracking information, please log in to My UPS.

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
CONCORD,
ON, CA 17/07/2008 6:27 ARRIVAL SCAN
MOUNT HOPE,
ON, CA 17/07/2008 5:30 DEPARTURE SCAN
17/07/2008 0:53 EXPORT SCAN
MOUNT HOPE,
ON, CA 16/07/2008 20:12 ORIGIN SCAN
CA 16/07/2008 23:26 BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

The auto message on the shipping phone line asks for patience, that 'rest assured, your order is being processed'.

why does that not particularly fill me with confidence?! Still, I do note that everyone on here at least that ordered after me, and who has UPS action, all seem to have ordered the less popular (at this point) 8GB model.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Just stay on the line and wait to talk to a human. You will get either get tracking info or have to wait another day or two.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

crackintosh said:


> Package Progress
> Location Date Local Time Description
> WINNIPEG,
> MB, CA 07/17/2008 2:26 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
> ...


Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
RICHMOND,BC, CA 07/17/2008 3:45 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
WINNIPEG, MB, CA 07/17/2008 2:55 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN

07/17/2008 2:26 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
MOUNT HOPE,ON, CA 07/17/2008 1:00 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
MOUNT HOPE,ON, CA 07/16/2008 8:24 P.M. EXPORT SCAN
07/16/2008 8:16 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
CA 07/15/2008 11:26 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS: 07/17/2008 9:07 A.M. ET 


ALMOST HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

crackintosh said:


> Just stay on the line and wait to talk to a human. You will get either get tracking info or have to wait another day or two.


Yeah but I don't want to be that guy that stays on the line to ask the very question I've been asked not to. it's not exactly fair is it?


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

I called the status line again today. They said cuz i ordered saturday, it will take 7-10 business days now. He told me to call back again. I should have ordered the 8 gig, it would have been here by now...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

samt14 said:


> I called the status line again today. They said cuz i ordered saturday, it will take 7-10 business days now. He told me to call back again. I should have ordered the 8 gig, it would have been here by now...


what, just so you could have it sooner? that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

I was a little concerned that no info was showing up on the UPS so I too called the distribution center today. I ordered a 16GB black early Tuesday morning. 

I was told that my phone was sitting on the dock waiting to be picked up by UPS. UPS picks up at 8:00pm, and I should have a tracking number by 9:00pm.

Is it true that they are all being shipped from PEI?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Panhandlephillips said:


> I was a little concerned that no info was showing up on the UPS so I too called the distribution center today. I ordered a 16GB black early Tuesday morning.
> 
> I was told that my phone was sitting on the dock waiting to be picked up by UPS. UPS picks up at 8:00pm, and I should have a tracking number by 9:00pm.
> 
> Is it true that they are all being shipped from PEI?


Did you call 1800.704.2474?


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> Did you call 1800.704.2474?


Yes


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> what, just so you could have it sooner? that makes no sense whatsoever.


Well considering i'm paying for the full service as of the day i ordered, and the fact i can't access my voicemail since it has switched to Visual voicemail, that's y i wanted it as soon as possible


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

samt14 said:


> Well considering i'm paying for the full service as of the day i ordered, and the fact i can't access my voicemail since it has switched to Visual voicemail, that's y i wanted it as soon as possible


Well that's the price you pay by ordering over the phone. It's not like they didn't tell you that you would have to wait a few days. You had a number of options to work with as well. 

I'm sure with vmm you should have just ordered a cheaper call id VM package then upgraded to the $15 one when you received your phone.

I understand that everyone is feeling antsy about their phone arriving, but let's all have some patience here. You ordered over the phone, they say 3-5 business days with fido users being told up to aug 1st. 

u


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I wasn't going to, but I called just now.

Seems they ran out of allocation of 16gb models over the weekend. They've received new stock since, and orders are being fulfilled in sequence of priority (ie who ordered first etc). They're suggesting it might be Monday.

I'm happy with this. They didn't lie to me originally when predicting a 5-10 day window - so I have no cause for complaint.

I just wanted to make sure my order hadn't fallen through the cracks.


----------



## iwantiphone (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this for Rogers or Fido? @ Bobby


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Flipstar said:


> Well that's the price you pay by ordering over the phone. It's not like they didn't tell you that you would have to wait a few days. You had a number of options to work with as well.
> 
> I'm sure with vmm you should have just ordered a cheaper call id VM package then upgraded to the $15 one when you received your phone.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right, it's just that originally they said it will take 3 days to reach me, thus i went ahead with the full package.

But thank you BobbyFett for the update, when i called they didn't tell me that they got new shipments in.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I ordered on Tuesday. I called to follow up on my order as I had heard nothing back to even confirm my order. I was told that they haven't even processed my order and that they wouldn't until stock had arrived. This is Rogers by the way. The CSR person said that they were receiving phones every Friday and that they would process my order only when stock arrived. I am waiting on a black 16 g phone.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

iwantiphone said:


> Is this for Rogers or Fido? @ Bobby


Rogers, and I'm an existing customer. 

there's also a train of thought that priority is being placed upon new customers, as opposed to upgrade people.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> I ordered on Tuesday. I called to follow up on my order as I had heard nothing back to even confirm my order. I was told that they haven't even processed my order and that they wouldn't until stock had arrived. This is Rogers by the way. The CSR person said that they were receiving phones every Friday and that they would process my order only when stock arrived. I am waiting on a black 16 g phone.



Same story I got, except he said stock had already arrived. He might've said today actually, because he was rambling that my phone might go out tonight at 8pm when UPS do their pickup.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> Same story I got, except he said stock had already arrived. He might've said today actually, because he was rambling that my phone might go out tonight at 8pm when UPS do their pickup.


When did you place your order? i'm also an existing customer


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

samt14 said:


> When did you place your order? i'm also an existing customer


Last Sunday morning.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> Same story I got, except he said stock had already arrived. He might've said today actually, because he was rambling that my phone might go out tonight at 8pm when UPS do their pickup.


OK then, maybe there is hope that I can get a new iPhone sooner than later and stop using my current phone which has a broken screen which is almost cutting my ear off.XX)


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Does seem to be that despite the line ups, the easiest way was to go to a store. Two people in my office picked up 16gb models from The Telephone Booth in the Eaton centre at noon today.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

UPS just left !!!!

WOOT!!!!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> Does seem to be that despite the line ups, the easiest way was to go to a store. Two people in my office picked up 16gb models from The Telephone Booth in the Eaton centre at noon today.


Really? I called around and couldn't find any, had I known I would have gone there.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> Really? I called around and couldn't find any, had I known I would have gone there.


No lie.


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

Tracking Summary | Help Help

Your search found 1 package matching your package reference criteria.

Shipment Reference: (haha didnt see it gave my number)
Shipment Type: Package
Ship Date Range: 17/06/2008 - 17/07/2008

Matching Tracking Numbers
Tracking Number: 1Z 03Y 710 DK ---- --- -- 

Type: Package 
Status: 
Delivered
UPS has delivered the shipment.


Residential deliveries that do not require a signature may be left in a safe place, out of sight and out of weather, at the driver's discretion. This could include the front porch, side door, back porch, or garage area. If you have instructed the driver to leave the shipment with a neighbor or leasing office, this would be noted on a yellow UPS InfoNotice left by the driver.

Delivered 
Delivered On: 17/07/2008
14:12 
Delivered To: BRAMPTON, CA 
Signed By: ALMA 
Service: STANDARD 





NEW iPhone delivered now i can send them this defective crap tomorrow. All i have to do is wait to get back to my parents place.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

w...b said:


> Tracking Summary | Help Help
> 
> Your search found 1 package matching your package reference criteria.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Now the whole internet knows your phone number! Go go go identity thieves!


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> Awesome! Now the whole internet knows your phone number! Go go go identity thieves!


I just PMed him for the same thing!! I was going to call him but thought better of it!! :lmao:


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

hahaha. 
i didnt even see it. well thanks for reminding me.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

So is it true that we'll get billed for our monthly plan from the day we ordered the phone even though it may not arrive for 10 days? That's 1/3 of the month wasted right there.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

adam1185 said:


> So is it true that we'll get billed for our monthly plan from the day we ordered the phone even though it may not arrive for 10 days? That's 1/3 of the month wasted right there.


It was kinda your choice whether or not to sign up for data during the phone call, or wait until you received the handset. 

As it is, if you took the former option, you'll most likely be being billed right now. 

Again, not Rogers fault. They're shady, but they're not always to blame.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

BobbyFett said:


> It was kinda your choice whether or not to sign up for data during the phone call, or wait until you received the handset.
> 
> As it is, if you took the former option, you'll most likely be being billed right now.
> 
> Again, not Rogers fault. They're shady, but they're not always to blame.


My understanding is that you have to have the 3g data on right away as it's $30/6GB with a voiceplan for a three year contract. I'm not totally sure of this, but I imagine that's the case. 

My Fido CSR said that he could set me up with $11 CID and VM for $11 and then up it when I got my iPhone.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Flipstar said:


> My understanding is that you have to have the 3g data on right away as it's $30/6GB with a voiceplan for a three year contract. I'm not totally sure of this, but I imagine that's the case.


Can't speak for new customers, but that's not the case for me. 

the voice plan commitment and the data plan commitment are two separate things, and come with their own early termination fee.

but obviously, just as you can opt not to have data at all, you can also choose to add it at any time you like.


----------



## joshj09 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ughh, I just had to order a replacement. Hopefully Rogers get it out soon! Although I do enjoy the anticipation of a package being on my doorstop, pretty much the only thing that has gotten me through the day lately!


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> It was kinda your choice whether or not to sign up for data during the phone call, or wait until you received the handset.
> 
> As it is, if you took the former option, you'll most likely be being billed right now.
> 
> Again, not Rogers fault. They're shady, but they're not always to blame.


Actually they had told me if i don't sign up at that moment, they would have to charge me more for the phone


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

Panhandlephillips said:


> I was a little concerned that no info was showing up on the UPS so I too called the distribution center today. I ordered a 16GB black early Tuesday morning.
> 
> I was told that my phone was sitting on the dock waiting to be picked up by UPS. UPS picks up at 8:00pm, and I should have a tracking number by 9:00pm.
> 
> Is it true that they are all being shipped from PEI?



Lied to again!!!

I called at 10:00 last night to get my tracking #, "unfortunately sir, it appears that your phone has not shipped yet"

Still nothing on the UPS site as of 5:00am today. Bobby, any luck with your phone? it appears like we have the same situation.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Panhandlephillips said:


> Lied to again!!!
> 
> I called at 10:00 last night to get my tracking #, "unfortunately sir, it appears that your phone has not shipped yet"
> 
> Still nothing on the UPS site as of 5:00am today. Bobby, any luck with your phone? it appears like we have the same situation.


I got a similar story but was told that it only "might" be picked up last night at 8pm. The guy stressed to me that they were being dealt with in order of priority, and that the shipments are picked up at 8pm - maybe mine was picked up last night? For sure I have no UPS action right now anyway. 

Besides, if you're an upgrading customer also, if what my CSR told me is true, you won't get it before I do, considering I ordered two days ahead of you. 

I'll give it until 9am to see anything, but after that I think it's pointless to keep checking until after 8pm again.


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

*What about canceling an order and buying from a store?*

I ordered mine (16GB white) from rogers on Tuesday, July 15 in the evening.
In fact I wanted to go out and try to buy one but they assured me it will be dealt with in 3 to 5 business days as they already have the 16GB in stock.
Yesterday I called for a tracking number but there isn't any available :-*.

I asked what happens if I go out to buy one. Would they be able to cancel the phone order? They told me that this would take something between 48 yo 72 hours and if I try to buy one from a rogers outlet I might end up having 2 phones.

I guess I'll still have to stay at the mercy of Rogers and UPS.


----------



## jmacfan (Jul 18, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> I got a similar story but was told that it only "might" be picked up last night at 8pm. The guy stressed to me that they were being dealt with in order of priority, and that the shipments are picked up at 8pm - maybe mine was picked up last night? For sure I have no UPS action right now anyway.
> 
> Besides, if you're an upgrading customer also, if what my CSR told me is true, you won't get it before I do, considering I ordered two days ahead of you.
> 
> I'll give it until 9am to see anything, but after that I think it's pointless to keep checking until after 8pm again.


I also have a similar story, except I ordered my upgrade Saturday afternoon. I spoke to the lady from order tracking last night, and she said it was all ready to go at 4:30, and just waiting for UPS to pick up, which the latest they would do is 8:00 pm. Seeing as how there was no tracking number on my account when I spoke to her at 8:30 Mountain time last night, I'm gonna guess that it didn't get picked up. Also, my cell number as a reference still doesn't find anything. 

Bummer...


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

I just had an interesting conversation with the distribution center CSR. I confirmed that my phone still has not shipped  . I expressed my frustration that I could now go to my local Rogers store and walk out with one and that waiting 10 days seems ridiculous. I asked if I bought one from the store if I could cancel the one thats sitting in warehouse.

She said I could. That I could walk into the store and ask them to cancel the order, and they could process the new upgrade request.

Interesting. Anyone else try this yet?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

The question is however, which stores have the 16 g phone in stock so you can buy them? The ones I have called are all out of stock.


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

If your iPhone is picked up by UPS, it will show up on their web site around 23:30 saying "BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED" on the same day. That what happened to me and my buddy. We ordered on the same day (11th) but had a different day of being shipped out.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Yea, how come there are no posts about where to get them. There must be stock somewhere, no?


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

Benito said:


> The question is however, which stores have the 16 g phone in stock so you can buy them? The ones I have called are all out of stock.


All the stores are getting their new stock of iphones either yesterday or today. Thats what the dist center told me anyway.


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Panhandlephillips said:


> ... I asked if I bought one from the store if I could cancel the one thats sitting in warehouse.
> 
> She said I could. That I could walk into the store and ask them to cancel the order, and they could process the new upgrade request.


I understand that this is possible only if your order has not been processed. If your phone is waiting to be picked up by ups already, you're out of luck.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Panhandlephillips said:


> I just had an interesting conversation with the distribution center CSR. I confirmed that my phone still has not shipped  . I expressed my frustration that I could now go to my local Rogers store and walk out with one and that waiting 10 days seems ridiculous. I asked if I bought one from the store if I could cancel the one thats sitting in warehouse.
> 
> She said I could. That I could walk into the store and ask them to cancel the order, and they could process the new upgrade request.
> 
> Interesting. Anyone else try this yet?


It's tough and frustrating I know. But still, I keep mentioning the fact they told me, last sunday on the phone, that it might be 5-10 business days. they've only had 5 so far. So I cannot complain, as tough as it is...


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> It's tough and frustrating I know. But still, I keep mentioning the fact they told me, last sunday on the phone, that it might be 5-10 business days. they've only had 5 so far. So I cannot complain, as tough as it is...


I was old 3-5. They're on day 4. It will be frustrating to see it sitting in the UPS depot all weekend, if by any chance it gets shipped today.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Panhandlephillips said:


> I was old 3-5. They're on day 4. It will be frustrating to see it sitting in the UPS depot all weekend, if by any chance it gets shipped today.


Well you have some cause for complaint then I guess. But really, patience! Another couple of days is nothing in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Rogers and my phone/plan is finally being processed. I guess that means that there was in fact a shipment of phones that arrived and that they can start getting more out again soon hopefully. I spoke with someone in the tracking and trace dept. and they weren't able to give me a tracking number yet, they said call back in an hour to get that. Hopefully they will get their orders sent out for shipping early in the week.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> I just got off the phone with Rogers and my phone/plan is finally being processed. I guess that means that there was in fact a shipment of phones that arrived and that they can start getting more out again soon hopefully. I spoke with someone in the tracking and trace dept. and they weren't able to give me a tracking number yet, they said call back in an hour to get that. Hopefully they will get their orders sent out for shipping early in the week.


Benito, you ordered tuesday? 16gb right?


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just called tracking and they said UPS picked up the phone last night at around 8pm (ordered saturday night, 16gig, white). They said they have a fake internal tracking number but that i should call back for the real tracking number. Also, on the rogers portal site under Visual voicemail it says compatible hardware 16gig white. Before it says no compatible hardware. Hopefully this means order is processed and coming to me today or monday.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> Benito, you ordered tuesday? 16gb right?


Tuesday afternoon 16 g black is right.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

which means that I should get mine either in Monday or Tuesday. Wednesday the latest. (I ordered mine on early Wednesday on Rogers.com)


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

jackc00 said:


> which means that I should get mine either in Monday or Tuesday. Wednesday the latest. (I ordered mine on early Wednesday on Rogers.com)


I wouldn't assume anything. I just called again today, and they told me that my order got "accepted" today. i'm not sure what this means, but it's the same thing that they told me last night.

if it does get shipped tonight, i probably wouldn't receive it until tuesday? and this is someone who ordered on sunday last weekend.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Well one step closer anyhow. I now have a tracking number at least. UPS is supposed to be picking up from Rogers tonight, we'll see if my order gets picked up or not.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> Well one step closer anyhow. I now have a tracking number at least. UPS is supposed to be picking up from Rogers tonight, we'll see if my order gets picked up or not.


wow. the guy wouldn't even give me one. but yeah, i've heard UPS pick up around 8pm each evening.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> wow. the guy wouldn't even give me one. but yeah, i've heard UPS pick up around 8pm each evening.


He didn't exactly offer it to me, I had to ask and wait while it tracked it down.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> He didn't exactly offer it to me, I had to ask and wait while it tracked it down.


So did I. wouldn't give me it though. Typical. But having said that, using your existing cell number as a tracking reference number does work, so it ought not matter, as that will work as soon as UPS pick up the package.


----------



## iwantiphone (Jul 14, 2008)

*Can't even pick up a phone in store*

i tried to go to a store to pick up a phone but apparently i can't even do that...and ups hasnt even received my phone yet.

very frustrated. this is ridiculous...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

iwantiphone said:


> i tried to go to a store to pick up a phone but apparently i can't even do that...and ups hasnt even received my phone yet.
> 
> very frustrated. this is ridiculous...


I'm sorry but no, the only ridiculous part of this is your impatience. You only ordered on tuesday, and I am sure they gave you the bare minimum of a 3-5 day window, more likely 5-10 days.


----------



## iwantiphone (Jul 14, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> I'm sorry but no, the only ridiculous part of this is your impatience. You only ordered on tuesday, and I am sure they gave you the bare minimum of a 3-5 day window, more likely 5-10 days.


Well I passed by the store, asked if they had it in stock..and they did, so I don't see a problem in me picking it up when i'm right there.

Also I am told that my contract starts the day i signed up for the phone, so they're billing me for something i'm not even using?

and if you're in this forum then your patience level is probably around that of mine


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

I ordered my phone on Saturday night over the phone. I received notice of the shipping on Tuesday and then a sticker from UPS that they had been to the house on Wednesday. This speed of shipping from Apple, at least on the west coast (and for items that are not special ordered) is pretty typical. Usually everything I have ordered has shipped and I have received within two business days. I would have had my phone on Wednesday had I been home. I got on Thursday though. Getting the phone via a store would have taken me close to a month and then I would have to deal with the Rogers "I want a commission" scum bags. As opposed to the online order which is done with people who are not outright liars like the people in the store. 

I have never paid for the "next day" shipping from Apple as everything is "next day" on the west coast. My phone shipped from California BTW. 

I love my phone! And love my MobileMe

Darren


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> So did I. wouldn't give me it though. Typical. But having said that, using your existing cell number as a tracking reference number does work, so it ought not matter, as that will work as soon as UPS pick up the package.


I'm not currently with Rogers and will need to transfer my phone number from Telus to my new iPhone when I get it. Thus I could not use my phone number as the tracking number. As it is, you cannot track the phone even with the tracking number until UPS picks it up, which is logical.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> I'm not currently with Rogers and will need to transfer my phone number from Telus to my new iPhone when I get it. Thus I could not use my phone number as the tracking number. As it is, you cannot track the phone even with the tracking number until UPS picks it up, which is logical.


And there's definitely the train of thought that is giving new customers priority over existing ones...


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I think that is what is happening which is what drove me away from Rogers years ago, however, I am driven back to Rogers because of the iPhone. If not for the iPhone I would have stayed with Telus.


----------



## 1up (Jul 18, 2008)

I just phoned Fido and they confirmed that my order from early Saturday (the 12th) afternoon has been delayed until August 1st at the latest. When I ordered my phone I was repeatedly told that I should expect it by Friday (today) at the latest.

How is it that people who ordered their phones after I ordered mine are already getting their tracking numbers? Is it because I ordered a white one? Is Fido just getting less phones than Rogers?

I mean, this isn't the end of the world, but it's a bit frustrating as I was really looking forward to getting my phone today and having the weekend to play with it.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

*iPhone 3G shortage continues - could be up to a month*

*iPhone 3G shortage continues - could be up to a month*

iPhone 3G shortage continues - could be up to a month | iPhone Buzz

Not good news.


----------



## joshj09 (Feb 18, 2008)

God do I hate Rogers. Last night I was forced to order a replacement 3G, Tech guy was great and said I would have the new iPhone come Monday evening. Was told to send back the defective iPhone after I recieved the new one.

I then figure okay, I'll call and ask for a Tracking number tonight. Next thing I know I'm being told they won't send me a new iPhone until I return the defective one. She tells me its Rogers policy and that she is going to write up the Tech that told me my order went through last night. What's even more ridiculous is she told me to call back every day to check if they recieved the iPhone and that I personally would have to re-order the phone, they wouldn't do it.

It's just ridiculous that you can talk to a different CSR at any given time and get a million different responses.


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Rogers CSRs lie to me every time I call to ask about the status of my iphone order.
I get every time new answers to the same question: When is it going to be delivered?


----------



## jmacfan (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, Finally some good news. I just got off the phone with Rogers. They Finally gave me a tracking number. Unfortunately, she informed me that it did not get shipped today, and would be shipped Monday. Unfortunately for some of you with really high hopes, Mine is a 16 GB Black that was ordered at 4:30 on July 12th. We all know what that means right? I will be getting mine probably Tuesday or Wednesday. What really sucks, I ordered mine 3 hours after my friends, and they got theirs on Wednesday the 16th.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

josmi said:


> Rogers CSRs lie to me every time I call to ask about the status of my iphone order.
> I get every time new answers to the same question: When is it going to be delivered?


They lie so they can get you off their back.:lmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I ordered a white 16gb on Tuesday from Fido and it showed up today. Of course, the buzzer on my apartment is broken, and they don't want to accept instructions like "call this number, the buzzer doesn't work", so I missed the UPS guy and now my iPhone is trapped in some evil UPS alternate universe where delivery drivers rule the world and impose impractical demands on the peasants that dare try to ship packages. It took 4 hours for my package to get from Ontario to Richmond, BC with some sightseeing in Winnipeg... and now its going to take at least 84 hours to make the final 30 minute drive to my place. <sigh>

Some take aways:
- Fido was amazingly helpful and easy to deal with (not to mention quick)... of course, I don't have a working phone yet, but if everything goes as smoothly as my first call to them, they won back *some* brownie points from me.
- I think that if you want an iphone in a hurry, your best bet is to order directly from the carrier and get the WHITE model... I think there is a run on both black models.
- I don't ever, ever, ever want to deal with UPS ever again. Their website is pathetic. Their policies are completely useless. They are completely unable or unwilling to communicate changes to deliveries when you would want to do so (while its in transit). Surprisingly, their staff is nice to deal with (at least the Canadian ones are) but ultimately they are completely unhelpful due to the afore mentioned policies.
- Make sure you are available to sign for your package when it will arrive or you'll have a healthy dose of aggravation. You probably won't know when that will be (I didn't).

Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> They lie so they can get you off their back.:lmao:


Business as usual in the rogers dungeons. 
This is their way of gaining customer's trust!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

joshj09 said:


> God do I hate Rogers. Last night I was forced to order a replacement 3G, Tech guy was great and said I would have the new iPhone come Monday evening. Was told to send back the defective iPhone after I recieved the new one.
> 
> I then figure okay, I'll call and ask for a Tracking number tonight. Next thing I know I'm being told they won't send me a new iPhone until I return the defective one. She tells me its Rogers policy and that she is going to write up the Tech that told me my order went through last night. What's even more ridiculous is she told me to call back every day to check if they recieved the iPhone and that I personally would have to re-order the phone, they wouldn't do it.
> 
> It's just ridiculous that you can talk to a different CSR at any given time and get a million different responses.


That's weird, when my BlackBerry curve had to be returned for a replacement, they sent me a new one before I sent mine out. So for a period of time I had 2 Curves. Although they did make it very clear that if I didn't send the old phone back within 30 day's they'd charge my account for $549.99


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Maverick said:


> I ordered a white 16gb on Tuesday from Fido and it showed up today. Of course, the buzzer on my apartment is broken, and they don't want to accept instructions like "call this number, the buzzer doesn't work", so I missed the UPS guy and now my iPhone is trapped in some evil UPS alternate universe where delivery drivers rule the world and impose impractical demands on the peasants that dare try to ship packages. It took 4 hours for my package to get from Ontario to Richmond, BC with some sightseeing in Winnipeg... and now its going to take at least 84 hours to make the final 30 minute drive to my place. <sigh>
> 
> Some take aways:
> - Fido was amazingly helpful and easy to deal with (not to mention quick)... of course, I don't have a working phone yet, but if everything goes as smoothly as my first call to them, they won back *some* brownie points from me.
> ...


Well crap, I ordered an 8 GB on Tuesday and haven't even seen my reference number posted and I live just outside of Toronto. WEAK! I'll give them until the end of next week until I start asking questions.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm just on hold with the Rogers track and trace line. 

WAIT TIMES IN EXCESS OF 1 HOUR!!!!

Lots of pissed off people I suppose, all calling after 9:00pm to get the tracking number they were promised days ago.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

rogers was a pleasure to deal with, almost hard to admit, but it was harder to deal with the UPS people than anyone else! I mean, if Rogers was acting this way, we would have a huge posting on how horrible UPS is! 

Darren


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

i still got nothing.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, it was more like a 20 minute wait. But I am saddened to report that still no tracking number. 

What I don't understand is this: Rogers refused to take orders when they ran out of iPhones, so I called and waited until they got more stock. When I ordered the CSR had to check to make sure they had stock before she could input my order. Therefore I would assume (maybe falsely) that there is an iPhone sitting on a shelf somewhere with my name on it.

The CSR tonight led to believe that they have once again ran out of stock. But assured me that they are being shipped out in the thousands, and to try again on Monday.

I must say that considering the pressure and the number of POed people the Rogers CSRs have to deal with, they have all been pleasant and great to deal with. I just wish I didn't get a different answer every time I call. I was told it was sitting on the dock waiting for UPS 2 days ago.


----------



## relyk (Nov 15, 2005)

*fido....*

hmm...ordered 8 GB @ 3:30pm Friday from Fido. Since Monday they just say 'it's been processed - it should ship out soon'.

They're saying Monday now. Still no tracking number. :-(


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

relyk said:


> hmm...ordered 8 GB @ 3:30pm Friday from Fido. Since Monday they just say 'it's been processed - it should ship out soon'.
> 
> They're saying Monday now. Still no tracking number. :-(


Would it make you feel any better if I told you that I have _my_ iPhone 3G right here??

:lmao:


----------



## joshj09 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if Apple Stores in Canada will troubleshoot the iPhone at the Genius Bar?


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is my update. Ordered placed on Wednesday on Rogers.com (before 3:00pm cutoff time) and I called in tonight to follow up the order. I was told that the account has been established (phone # reserved and established account), but the phone has not been shipped out. It looks like the phone will not get shipped out until any date later than Monday.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I will let you know about the genius bar. I may be heading there tomorrow to raise some hell. My iPhone is acting sluggish on me (a software issue that Apple is looking into right now I think), and I lost an app in iTunes but not on the iPhone.

About the shipping, and Rogers, it cannot believe it is taking so long for orders. Mine arrived within 3 days.


----------



## joshj09 (Feb 18, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I will let you know about the genius bar. I may be heading there tomorrow to raise some hell. My iPhone is acting sluggish on me (a software issue that Apple is looking into right now I think), and I lost an app in iTunes but not on the iPhone.
> 
> About the shipping, and Rogers, it cannot believe it is taking so long for orders. Mine arrived within 3 days.


Thanks Zlinger. I don't know why either, Mine took three days to arrive. Although I would have waited longer if it meant I wouldn't get a defective phone!


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

I just ordered a ZAGG invisible shield for the 3G and got 2 20% off codes.

First 2 people to PM me can have them. 1 each.


----------



## relyk (Nov 15, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Would it make you feel any better if I told you that I have _my_ iPhone 3G right here??
> 
> :lmao:


What type (8g, 16gb black or white)? When did you order it?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Woohoo finally mine shipped!

So just to clarify for those watching the priority. I ordered on Sunday morning last week over the phone. It's a black 16gb, and i'm an existing customer. I'm in Toronto, and it's currently at its first stop of Mount Hope, which I guess is Hamilton Airport. I expect it to be delivered on Tuesday at the latest then.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

WooHoo, I can finally see my iPhone on UPS.com. It is now in transit, Concord, ON, CA as of 11 PM last night. It says it is scheduled for delivery on the 21st of July!


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

I ordered a black 16GB last Monday (July 14) around 10 PM over the phone and I got the shipping notice email last night around 8 PM. It should be here by Monday.

MOUNT HOPE,
ON, CA 07/19/2008 1:35 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
MOUNT HOPE,
ON, CA 07/18/2008 10:50 P.M. EXPORT SCAN
CONCORD,
ON, CA 07/18/2008 9:29 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
CA 07/18/2008 8:07 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

So, I just got off the phone with rogers cs. 
They gave me the tracking number, mentioning that it was picked up by UPS today (Sat, Jul. 19) morning and it will be delivered Monday or Tuesday. I ordered the 16 GB iphone last Tuesday.
The tacking number is not being found in the UPS system yet...


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

josmi said:


> So, I just got off the phone with rogers cs.
> They gave me the tracking number, mentioning that it was picked up by UPS today (Sat, Jul. 19) morning and it will be delivered Monday or Tuesday. I ordered the 16 GB iphone last Tuesday.
> The tacking number is not being found in the UPS system yet...


The UPS tracking number will show up on UPS once they have picked it up and scanned it into their system.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

relyk said:


> What type (8g, 16gb black or white)? When did you order it?


8GB -- got it on launch day!


----------



## joshj09 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great news. I took my defective iPhone 3G to the Genius Bar at the Eaton Centre and they replaced the phone no problem!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

It sounds like the Genius Bar is the place to visit for defective iPhones. Hopefully there aren't too many of those.


----------



## BobF4321 (Mar 11, 2008)

Benito said:


> It sounds like the Genius Bar is the place to visit for defective iPhones. Hopefully there aren't too many of those.


Unfortunately mine crashes when I try to sync a lot of data to it... sounds like a flash memory problem. Good idea for an iPhone app, memory tester. I reported it on Thursday and they said a replacement should arrive Friday (didn't) or Monday.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

Another update. I placed my order on Rogers.com on Wednesday (July 16th) before the cutoff time. I called in today again to do a follow up and was told that it has not been shipped and also being told that it could take up to 10 business days since they are out of stock at the moment...

A side note and a question, when I gave the rep my phone #, she was surprise to find out that there was no birthday info on my account (because I ordered it online and it did not ask me for it). She seemed to be thrown off a little by the fact that the account does not have any sort of credit/ID info (bday, photo ID and etc...) Anyways, she did not make a big deal out of it. Will I be asked to provide any more info when activating the phone upon receiving it?


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

josmi said:


> So, I just got off the phone with rogers cs.
> They gave me the tracking number, mentioning that it was picked up by UPS today (Sat, Jul. 19) morning and it will be delivered Monday or Tuesday. I ordered the 16 GB iphone last Tuesday.
> The tacking number is not being found in the UPS system yet...


Are you an existing customer doing a hardware upgrade or are you a new customer to Rogers?


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

josmi said:


> So, I just got off the phone with rogers cs.
> They gave me the tracking number, mentioning that it was picked up by UPS today (Sat, Jul. 19) morning and it will be delivered Monday or Tuesday. I ordered the 16 GB iphone last Tuesday.
> The tacking number is not being found in the UPS system yet...


Sweet, I also ordered a 16G black on Tuesday morning. I called and was able to get my tracking #.

They explained that it also was picked up today by UPS and will be scanned in until Monday.


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Panhandlephillips said:


> Sweet, I also ordered a 16G black on Tuesday morning. I called and was able to get my tracking #.
> They explained that it also was picked up today by UPS and will be scanned in until Monday.


Does everything start to make sense? Let's hope that we can see some action on the UPS tracking site no later than Monday ...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I ordered my phone tonight (Saturday) and they said i'd have it by Wednesday.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

Panhandlephillips said:


> Sweet, I also ordered a 16G black on Tuesday morning. I called and was able to get my tracking #.
> 
> They explained that it also was picked up today by UPS and will be scanned in until Monday.


Confirmed. Item was shipped.

Tracking Number: 1Z *** *** ** **** *** * 
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received
Shipped To: MILTON, ON, CA 
Shipped/Billed On: 18/07/2008 
Service: STANDARD 
Special Instructions: SIGNATURE REQUIRED
Weight: 1.20 Lbs 


BTW, I did not get up at 3:00am just to check the status of my iphone, I had other business to attend to. I'm not that crazy!


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Panhandlephillips said:


> Confirmed. Item was shipped.


My item was shipped, too:

1Z 999 999 99 9999 999 9
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped To: TORONTO, ON, CA 
Shipped/Billed On: 07/18/2008 
Service: STANDARD 
Special Instructions: SIGNATURE REQUIRED
Weight: 1.20 Lbs

I guess that there's a big chance to get it on Monday.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Garry said:


> I ordered my phone tonight (Saturday) and they said i'd have it by Wednesday.


really? Did you get a tracking number or email? I ordered mine on Thursday but have yet to hear anything from Rogers. At the time I was told I had to wait 10 days.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> really? Did you get a tracking number or email? I ordered mine on Thursday but have yet to hear anything from Rogers. At the time I was told I had to wait 10 days.


I was told the same thing and I ordered mine on Wednesday the 16th.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

josmi said:


> My item was shipped, too:
> 
> 1Z 999 999 99 9999 999 9
> Type: Package
> ...


Odd thing that I just noticed, my UPS tracking shows a weight of 3.0 lbs, yet both of you have a weight of 1.2 lbs, what's up with that?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

"Billing Information Received" does not mean the item has shipped. It just means Rogers/Fido has told them to come pick it up.

It's not shipped until you get an "Origin Scan" or it's noted as "In Transit."


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Mine's in Concord right now, scheduled for delivery today! Man, I can almost smell it! And I asked concierge what happens when UPS come by, and as long as it's not COD, they'll sign for it for me. 

I didn't know anyone did COD anymore. I guess it's like if I order something from across the border and it needs its duty paying?


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> Mine's in Concord right now, scheduled for delivery today! Man, I can almost smell it! And I asked concierge what happens when UPS come by, and as long as it's not COD, they'll sign for it for me.
> 
> I didn't know anyone did COD anymore. I guess it's like if I order something from across the border and it needs its duty paying?


Sweet. 

Mines been sitting in BIR all weekend. I was hoping to have it today, but it looks like it might be tomorrow. Rogers must have missed the 8:00pm pickup on Friday.


BTW, I still have 1 20% off code from ZAGG if anyone wants it.


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

I ordered mine on Thursday and was told 3-5 business days... wasn't given a tracking number either. I called back on Friday and was told that my order hadn't even been processed yet.

I've been trying to use my wireless number as a tracking number on the UPS web site but no luck so far... Are they still using our wireless numbers as tracking numbers, or am I just going to have to call Rogers again?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

urufudo said:


> I ordered mine on Thursday and was told 3-5 business days... wasn't given a tracking number either. I called back on Friday and was told that my order hadn't even been processed yet.
> 
> I've been trying to use my wireless number as a tracking number on the UPS web site but no luck so far... Are they still using our wireless numbers as tracking numbers, or am I just going to have to call Rogers again?


You have plenty of time to wait still.. Some people ordered way ahead of you and still don't have a tracking number.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

urufudo said:


> I ordered mine on Thursday and was told 3-5 business days... wasn't given a tracking number either. I called back on Friday and was told that my order hadn't even been processed yet.
> 
> I've been trying to use my wireless number as a tracking number on the UPS web site but no luck so far... Are they still using our wireless numbers as tracking numbers, or am I just going to have to call Rogers again?


I wish you luck on getting it in 5 days.

Call the Track & Trace line at 18007042474 after 8:00pm. If the phone is in the process of being shipped they can give you the tracking #. It might take a while for the number to show up on the UPS site.

I called them every night until I got my tracking number. Don't be discouraged by messages saying "hang up if its been less than 10 days" or "Wait times are over 1 hour".

I ordered mine about 8:00am on July 15, got my shipping number on July 19, should get my hands on it on July 22. 6 business days.


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> You have plenty of time to wait still.. Some people ordered way ahead of you and still don't have a tracking number.


I wouldn't mind so much if the $30 data plan wasn't activated on my account already. I think if I don't get my phone this week, I'm going to call them and ask for them to give me a week's worth of credit or something. Kind of stupid that I'm paying for something I can't even use yet... 

Also doesn't help that I'm out of town from August 1st to the 7th. XX)



Panhandlephillips said:


> Call the Track & Trace line at 18007042474 after 8:00pm. If the phone is in the process of being shipped they can give you the tracking #. It might take a while for the number to show up on the UPS site.


Thanks for the info!  I'll be calling that number tonight for sure.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I ordered last Tuesday morning as well, and according to Rogers today, I don't have a tracking number yet either. Nice of them to pull my leg and say they "have" the phone in stock, and start billing me for data a week before I even get the phone. I assume as usual i'll have to complain to be credited for the days I never even got to use the data plan, but it just sucks that they try to scam you like that, and you have to call to get the charges credited. Imagine if I could open a savings account for all the people's credits that went unclaimed...(sigh)


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

You have to assume Rogers is going to take your money first and deliver later. It's kind of a given, isn't it? 

(I do feel for you, make no mistake). 

For what's it worth, most of the Craigslist guys are doing the same.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

woo! ups delivered! today is going to be a long day...


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Being the lazy fellow that I am, if someone reputable on ehmac has an 8gb/16gb black and lives downtown, I'm willing to pay a premium to get one today before I leave on holidays. PM me. 

(sorry about the thread jack).


----------



## jmacfan (Jul 18, 2008)

imachungry said:


> Being the lazy fellow that I am, if someone reputable on ehmac has an 8gb/16gb black and lives downtown, I'm willing to pay a premium to get one today before I leave on holidays. PM me.
> 
> (sorry about the thread jack).


imachungry, might also want to say what City. Downtown describes so many places...


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

jmacfan said:


> imachungry, might also want to say what City. Downtown describes so many places...


Heh, sorry, you're right. Toronto, home of the world famous Toronto Raptors.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> woo! ups delivered! today is going to be a long day...


Bobby, did you get it already? I'm still waiting on delivery, I hope they're here before I'm done at work.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito said:


> Bobby, did you get it already? I'm still waiting on delivery, I hope they're here before I'm done at work.


Yeah they arrived at 10am. But then I don't live that far from Concord. It came to my building though and concierge signed for it (presumably!), so won't get it until I go home from work obviously.


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> "Billing Information Received" does not mean the item has shipped. It just means Rogers/Fido has told them to come pick it up.
> 
> It's not shipped until you get an "Origin Scan" or it's noted as "In Transit."


I'm sitting in a "Billing Information Received" limbo beginning with Saturday morning. No movement on the UPS tracking site ever since.
Is there anyone else in this situation?


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

imachungry said:


> You have to assume Rogers is going to take your money first and deliver later. It's kind of a given, isn't it?
> 
> (I do feel for you, make no mistake).
> 
> For what's it worth, most of the Craigslist guys are doing the same.


Oh, it's no surprise, that's for sure. I'll wait until I get my first bill and then I'll complain about it. I'd hate to pay $30 for the week or so that I'll have actually used the data plan. I like to think that Rogers would be smart enough not to do that, since every other time I've changed or added something to my plans, it's been retroactive.

Oh well, I guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

There are 23 pages here to search though...so i'm just going to ask and hope someone will repeat for me:

What's the best way to figure out what the status of my order is?

I have called Rogers and they don't seem to have any tracking info for me, but i've heard something about tracking through the UPS site via cell phone number...is there any truth to this?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Still waiting and thus far no UPS delivery today. I was really hoping to get it today. I'm done work at 4 pm I hope they arrive prior to then, I'm starting to lose hope for today.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

My update if anyone cares:

Cell Co: Fido
Ordered: Morning of Tuesday, July 15th

Item was to come COD minus my Fido dollars stash.. this never happened. COD is expected to be full price at $249 + tax.

So just a word to all you Fido users, your reference number (cell number) might not work on the UPS website as mine did not. No e-mail was sent to me from Fido with a tracking number either. Best to call your Fido CSR for it. 

NOTE: I had no idea it was coming today.

Tomorrow will be the day for me.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Well they didn't deliver my iPhone to me and I'm done work now. It had better come tomorrow, I need that thing and need to get it set up prior to going away this Friday.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

josmi said:


> I'm sitting in a "Billing Information Received" limbo beginning with Saturday morning. No movement on the UPS tracking site ever since.
> Is there anyone else in this situation?


Yep, Same with me. Hopefully there will be some movement tonight. I suspect it was packaged for shipping sometime after the 8:00pm UPS pickup.

Tomorrow should be the day. And lucky me I'm home all day.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Benito, I'm sure yours will arrive tomorrow.

Fido orderers beware. A work colleague of mine ordered hers via phone from Fido on the day of release, and after hearing nothing by the middle of last week called them to chase it up, only to find they hadn't actually placed the order properly. So she flipped, and asked them to do it immediately, which they did on the phone right there and then.

Except they didn't. Another call to chase them up on Saturday revealed they'd messed up again. She ended up getting it at the Fido store in Toronto. a 16gb white model.

Guess I am trying to say make sure you follow your orders up.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

Called Rogers at 18007042474 to track the order that was placed on Wednesday the 16th on Rogers.com webstore. I called twice, because the first rep told me that the phone # that was assigned to the iPhone was a Fido account and there was something wrong withe the account. So the first rep ended up transferring me to customer without explaining anything; the transfer did not go through either...
The second rep from the tracking department I talked to, said he was not able to find anything regarding to this order and suggested me to call Rogers' e-help (basically a helpline for orders placed Rogers.com). I called and the rep from e-help and he told me that the order was "open" and they are "working" on it... It will be another 7~10 days... SIGH... BTW, I am a brand new customer with no previous Rogers' account.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

*arrived via ExpressPost*

I ordered my 8GB iPhone on Tuesday the 15th via telephone, and it arrived by ExpressPost today (Monday/21st), so I guess that counts as 4 business days


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Got my phone today after it shipped on Friday. I noticed I was charged 349 for the 16 GB through Rogers even though I've never been a Rogers customer. It would have been nice if they told me that when I ordered the $299 phone.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

adam1185 said:


> Got my phone today after it shipped on Friday. I noticed I was charged 349 for the 16 GB through Rogers even though I've never been a Rogers customer. It would have been nice if they told me that when I ordered the $299 phone.


I think you'll get a 50$ credit on your next bill. I got my 16 gig for 274.99 after a 50$ credit due to being a customer for past 10 years or so.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

YES!!

Its on its way. Tomorrow will be the big day.

MOUNT HOPE, ON, CA 21/07/2008 20:57 EXPORT SCAN
CA 18/07/2008 23:26 BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## 1up (Jul 18, 2008)

I ordered a white 16GB from Fido on Saturday, July 12th (early afternoon - the sold out message was on their phone system). They had repeatedly told me that it would be delivered by the 18th, but after further calls they told me that they had not received any 16GB iPhones since they sold out on the 11th, and that I should be getting one before August 1st.

How is it that other Fido customers who ordered after me are getting their phones delivered? I'm willing to wait if there's a legitimate supply issue, but this just doesn't seem right to me.

I'm a new customer if it makes any difference.


----------



## jcalvert (Jul 22, 2008)

*In Transit*

Called Rogers late Saturday afternoon and ordered my new iPhone after my old Nokia fell out of a canoe. I received my tracking number from Rogers this evening (call after 8) and now UPS.ca is showing it as in transit.
Hopefully it comes tmw!!!

Jay


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Panhandlephillips said:


> YES!!
> Its on its way. Tomorrow will be the big day.


Same here:
MOUNT HOPE, ON, CA 07/21/2008 9:12 P.M. EXPORT SCAN


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

*Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 22/07/2008. *

I'm as giddy as a school girl!


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Panhandlephillips said:


> I'm as giddy as a school girl!


Same here:
CONCORD, ON, CA 07/22/2008 7:20 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG, it was worth the wait! I arrived at my office 30 mins after I had left. I found out after dinner and jumped on my scooter and rode to the office to pick it up. I've now synced my iPhone with Yahoo and now have all my contacts on my iPhone as well as set up yahoo mail. It couldn't be easier to use! I am soooo happy with my iPhone so far.:clap:


----------



## jcalvert (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ordered Saturday*

Received today.


----------



## lanad (Jul 22, 2008)

I ordered an 8GB black iphone on thursday the 17th (from fido over the phone), and they said it could take up to 4 weeks. I then phoned again to make sure this was accurate (yesterday) and they said it would be here latest August 1st. I am so anxious to get it!!!

Also.. There is nothing up on UPS as of yet. If I remember correctly you enter your phone number in the reference/tracking number area... right?


----------



## Panhandlephillips (Jun 19, 2008)

Just got it now! I think I'm in love.


----------



## josmi (Jul 17, 2008)

iphone 16GB white

ordered Tuesday, July 15
delivered Tuesday, July 22


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who got their iPhone today.  

I called the Rogers tracking line this morning (forgot to do it last night) and I was told that my order still hadn't been processed. The rep's excuse was that they sold out on launch day, but I know for a fact they've had at least one or two shipments since.  She told me the orders were being processed sequentially (obviously) and to call back later tonight after the UPS pickup time.

I'm a little miffed because I ordered my phone on the 17th and I was told it would arrive in 3-5 business days. The rep I talked to while ordering my phone even said they got a brand new stock in that day. But now it's looking more like it'll arrive next week... the longer I wait, the more I worry because I just want to get my phone before I go out of town. XX)

Well, maybe I'll be lucky and my order will have shipped out tonight.


----------



## lanad (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so angry at myself! (background info; I have really bad hearing because of an ear infection, we have people out front of my house redoing our front yard which means no access to/out of our front door)
Since I have a really bad ear infection I've been in bed for the past couple days... And of course on this day where I'm not feeling particularly well, my IPHONE CAME, but the guys doing my front yard didn't think it necessary to tell me that HE WAS THERE, and I missed the delivery! I know it's not a big deal, but man I am pretty irritated! Now I have to cancel/move my doctor's appointment for tomorrow to wait for the delivery dude, and then I'll get the iphone and have to bring it to work and play around with it there.  It's been a bad few days. But on the brighter side, I ordered on Thursday and got it today? Also, UPS still doesn't show any sign of recognizing my tracking number, even though I actually have a legit one now.


----------



## vacos (May 6, 2008)

*Anyone else order from Fido still waiting?*

I ordered a 16 GB Black iPhone on July 11 at 1:30 MTN.
The rep. told me I'd receive the phone on *July 18*.

On July 18, I called again and spoke with *2 reps* and they both told me I'd definitely receive it by *July 24*.

On July 21, I called to double check that my phone was being shipped as promised. To my "surprise" the rep then told me that it now likely wouldn't be delivered until *Aug. 1* - but DEFINITELY no longer. I told her the promises that the other reps had made with regards to delivery dates. 

She ASSURED me that it will be delivered no later than Aug 1. I asked her what happens if it doesn't come by then. At first she didn't understand what I meant, then she said I could always call back if they fail to meet their next target date and see what a CSR might be able to do for me.

I told her that it doesn't bother me if I have to wait to get the phone, but that I really don't appreciate the steady stream of misinformation being passed onto me with regards to realistic timelines. I told her that I'm a new customer and expected better than this - she had no comment and referred back to her guaranteed Aug 1 delivery date. 

On a side note, I've already been charged for the phone (processed on July 12).

Has anyone else ordered a 16 GB BLACK phone from Fido since July 11 and *actually received it*? If so, what time and day did you call?​


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

vacos said:


> I ordered a 16 GB Black iPhone on July 11 at 1:30 MTN.
> The rep. told me I'd receive the phone on *July 18*.
> 
> On July 18, I called again and spoke with *2 reps* and they both told me I'd definitely receive it by *July 24*.
> ...


i know two people who've similarly been shafted by ordering from fido over the phone. both cancelled and walked into the store and got their own.


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

lanad said:


> I am so angry at myself! (background info; I have really bad hearing because of an ear infection, we have people out front of my house redoing our front yard which means no access to/out of our front door)
> Since I have a really bad ear infection I've been in bed for the past couple days... And of course on this day where I'm not feeling particularly well, my IPHONE CAME, but the guys doing my front yard didn't think it necessary to tell me that HE WAS THERE, and I missed the delivery! I know it's not a big deal, but man I am pretty irritated! Now I have to cancel/move my doctor's appointment for tomorrow to wait for the delivery dude, and then I'll get the iphone and have to bring it to work and play around with it there.  It's been a bad few days. But on the brighter side, I ordered on Thursday and got it today? Also, UPS still doesn't show any sign of recognizing my tracking number, even though I actually have a legit one now.


Aw, that really sucks! At least you actually did get your iPhone delivered today and UPS will come back two more times. 

I ordered Thursday as well but my order hasn't even been processed yet... when did you place yours? I wasn't able to actually order it until 6:30pm or so.


----------



## lanad (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh also, the price on the UPS sheet is $60.00 more than what I was told the price would be after tax... just so everyone knows. I was also told you don't pay for delivery or shipping/handling... can anyone explain this?


----------



## lanad (Jul 22, 2008)

I ordered mine Thursday at about 3:00pm! I had no waiting time, and no delay on the order! You should get yours soon I'm sure. When I called to ask Fido what the deal was on my order status etc, they had no idea. but it still came today, so I don't know what they were talking about! haha


----------



## pipincan (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm an existing Rogers customer wanting to upgrade my 2.5 year old RAZR.

I ordered an iPhone (16GB Black) with Rogers last Thursday (17th) over the phone and added the $30 6GB data plan and the $15 VVM package to my current $25 voice plan.

I was told by the rep that it would take 3-5 business days, so they decided to set up my wireless account changes to start from Tuesday (22nd). End of day Thursday comes along and still no iPhone and the UPS tracking site says nothing.

So I contact Rogers, explain the situation and ask them where my iPhone has got to. Apparently the order is still "pending" and that the previous rep who took my order should have told me it would take up to 10 business days to be delivered.

Cue heated discussion with rep about if Rogers didn't have iPhones in stock to sell then I should have been informed at the point of sale, along with the fact that they are already billing me the new plans and I don't even have my new phone. The rep makes a note on the account to arrange a pro-rata credit when I receive my iPhone.

If I find that the iPhone is on my next bill before I receive it, somebody at Rogers will be getting the biggest rocket up their a**e.


----------



## relyk (Nov 15, 2005)

*Word to the wise*

I ordered my phone (8GB new customer on account) by calling Fido 3:30 PM on July 11th. I've been getting the "well, it says processed on the account so it should be there in two business days - Aug 1st at the latest" every couple days now for two weeks.

I called my local Fido store (Ottawa) on Thursday and they had ten 8GB iPhones in stock. I called Fido to cancel the phone order but they said they couldn't do that as it was stuck in the "processing phase". I have 15 days to ship it back for a refund once it arrives though. So, when/if it ever arrives I'll just return it (Fido CSR confirmed I could do that with no penalty).

So, word to the wise - those folks waiting on 8GB iPhones - just call up your local store and get one today.

As for 16GB - you're out of luck - unless you want two 8GB phones.


----------

